# Boot failure: zfs: "WARNING: can't open objset 54, error 5"



## nsayer (Apr 21, 2021)

I've got a VM over at rootbsd (NetActuate now), and it's been running fine forever. Today, they had an emergency maintenance, and since then booting has failed with repeated lines of "Solaris: WARNING: can't open objset 54, error 5" followed by "Mounting from zfs:tank failed, error 5." and then a mountroot> prompt.

I have a ticket open to see if this is something on their end, but I do see the two (virtual) disk devices that are supposed to be there.

At this point, I really don't know where to start diagnosing this.

If it isn't possible to make it come back, I have backups, but I would prefer to reconfigure this system without zfs. Is there a way to restore the (zdump) files to a ufs system?


----------

